# What kind of clip is this?



## amber1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I came across this picture and I love the look. What do you think? What type of clip is this? Would it require a lot of upkeep? I don't mind brushing every day and bathing every week. But the shaggy legs might get dirty fast.

It looks like the body is short so it wouldn't be too hot in the summer? Also, I'm not keen on the shaved nose would it look OK with some fur on the nose (not too long)?

Oh, and my dog is still a puppy so maybe he doesn't have the right kind of fur yet for this??


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That looks like a variation of the lamb clip with bell bottom legs. Honestly it shouldn't be to hard to accomplish on a puppy since those legs look like they are left more natural at the bottoms than scissored. The legs look like they are vert close to the length of body in fact except for the "bells". You could do it with a clean face or one that is furry, it's a personal choice. I wouldn't go for a full on "teddy bear" face though, it will likely make the dog just look overgrown with the legs left like that. 

I think it's a cute style, but I am hopeless on creating bell bottoms and am insanely thankful that I don't have any clients that ask for them lol. I've tried it a couple of times but can't seem to make it look the way I think it should and end up scissoring the entire leg lol.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

looks quite simalar to Gunthers clip from what I can tell the pic won't go bigger for me.
If it is the clip you like it might be easier to see on a white dog like gunther.
Look up some of his pics on here.


I like the jointed teddy bear look where you really see the difference in length from short body I do Casey in a 7 on his body to the long pant legs.
BUT it only looks good with a good blow dry and I don't have a good blow dryer yet so I ended up blending Casey and Mandy in more then I normally do on Casey.

So many clips to try ahhhhhhhhhhh the life of a poodle owner always looking for the next great clip lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's a really cute style! If you try it, please post pics so we can see what it looks like with the teddy bear face. That sounds like fun.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

here is a link to a thread with pictures of Gunther's lamb clip
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1547

That is a very different style though. The picture you've posted above has the legs scissored almost half way down the length of the leg. Gunther is in a lamb clip where the legs are just sculpted not scissored to be almost the same length as the body. In fact in the pic above the look could have been achieved by take a gaurd comb down the top half of the leg and not scissored so much at all.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

ok the pic worked today. Your right that is interesting how they did that.
Never seen it like that before almost like a growing out bikini or something.
Very interesting almost cool but not quite finished somehow. Humm gotta look at that some more

See how everyone has their differences as I will not cut the top knot into that little ball on top of head with the line at the ears I like the blended look on my guys. I like pics of it I just like it more blended into the ears on my guys
Some keep asking when I am going to fix the top knots so everyone has a difference of opinion.Since your boy is young you get lots of years to try which style you like.

Mandy and Caseys pics are under did some grooming last night and shouldn't be to far back as just did it other day


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> ok the pic worked today. Your right that is interesting how they did that.
> Never seen it like that before almost like a growing out bikini or something.
> Very interesting almost cool but not quite finished somehow. Humm gotta look at that some more
> 
> ...


Thats funny about the topknots. I always thought it looked messy with the blended look, now that I have my own two girls I LOVE that full head. Of course now with Jazz's shaved ears the line is there wether or I like it or not lol. People have asked why Saleen's topknot looks different than Jazz's. It's not very common in my area at all to have anything but the line cut into the side of the head so I guess people aren't used to it ?


----------

